# Haus FInanzieren Ja oder Nein?



## tallinex (16. April 2015)

Moin Moin,
 
ich bin noch relativ neu hier, aber wollte mal fragen ob jemand Ahnung von Immobilien und Baufinanzierung hat. Ich zahle in einem Reihenhaus relativ viel Miete und spiele mit dem Gedanken mit ein Haus, evtl. auch Doppelhaus zu kaufen. Bei uns in Norddeutschland sind die Immobilienpreise noch relativ normal. Trotzdem sind die Preise wirklich sehr angestiegen. Rechne ich mir meine Rate aus, so komme ich auf unter 500 &#8364; monatlich. Ein wenig Eigenkapital hätte ich dabei. An Miete zahle ich über 800 &#8364; und stelle mir die Frage: Wieso weiterhin Geld verbrennen?
 
Ein Problem bei den Banken könnte sein, dass ich selbständig bin. Da erhält man soweit ich weiss nicht mehr die besten Zinsen. Allerdings habe ich den Vorteil des Eigenkapitals und könnte ein Drittel einfach so zahlen. Das könnte die Position vor der Bank vielleicht etwas stärken.
 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen wie der Ablauf einer solchen Finanzierung ist? Ich will ungern zu meiner Hausbank, denn die verlangen so richtig hohe Zinsen wenn ich das mit dem Markt vergleiche.
 
Ich lebe in einem Bundesland in dem die Grunderwerbssteuer 6,5 Prozent beträgt (Schleswig Holstein). Falls man so ein Haus mal wieder verkaufen will habe ich gelernt, dass man das Haus 10 Jahre behalten muss um Spekulation zu vermeiden. Sonst kriegt man die Grunderwerbsteuer nicht zurück. Ist das richtig so?


----------



## eMJay (16. April 2015)

Ich bin gerade dabei ein Haus zu kaufen. 

 

Finanziert über LBS mit knapp unter 2% zinsen. Ohne Eigenkapital bzw. mit nur sehr geringem Eigenkapital. Die Zinsen aufm Markt konnten da nicht mithalten vor allem weil ich ein Festzins auf die gestammte Laufzeit bekommen habe und das gibt es im Netz so nicht. Meistens ist nach 10 Jahren Schluss und dann bekommt man unter Umständen 6 oder 7% auf die Anschluss-Finanzierung. Die sich dann auch extrem auf die monatliche Rate auswirken. Dann heißt es wieder von Bank zu Bank rennen und jemanden suchen der Billiger ist. 

 

Das mit den 10 Jahren weiß ich nicht. Mein Objekt befindet sich aber auch noch keine 10 Jahre bei dem Verkäufer. 

 

Der Ablauf ist eigentlich ganz locker. Bank anrufen Termin vereinbaren vorher schon sagen um was es geht. Dann erzählst du was du vorhast beschreibst erstmal das Objekt gibst einen ungefähren Kaufpreis an. Gibst die Laufenden kosten an die du hast - Miete weitere Kredite usw.  Nun fängt der Berater an kurz zu rechnen und sagt dir ob es machbar ist oder nicht. Bekommst auch einen vorläufigen Zahlungsplan. 

Wenn du dich dann entschieden hast machst du nochmal einen Termin sagst was das Haus nun genau kostet was du dann noch zusätzlich Brauchst usw. Bei mir wird der Notar und die Steuer mitfinanziert war auch nicht wirklich ein Problem. Da du aber Eigenkapital hast ist das auch egal. 

 

Dann wird der Vertrag gemacht. Das dauert ein paar Tage. Zum Unterschreiben bekommst du einen 3. Termin. 

 

Dazwischen bzw. anschließend geht es zum Notar usw. 

 

Das ganze dauert ca. 2-3 Monate bis alles durch ist.


----------



## Nexilein (16. April 2015)

Rechne ich mir meine Rate aus, so komme ich auf unter 500 &#8364; monatlich. Ein wenig Eigenkapital hätte ich dabei. An Miete zahle ich über 800 &#8364; und stelle mir die Frage: Wieso weiterhin Geld verbrennen?


 

 

Wichtig ist, dass ein Haus auch Geld kostet. Du solltest also nicht davon ausgehen, dass du monatlich 300&#8364; sparst, nur weil die monatliche Rate 300&#8364; niedriger ist als die bisherige Miete: Über die Nebenkosten, Abgaben, Versicherungen und Rücklagen für die Instandhaltung sollte man sich vorher im Klaren sein.

An der Stelle sollte man sich auch nicht auf die Bank verlassen, denn dort rechnet man den Leuten gerne vor welche Raten sie sich leisten können und welche nicht. Am selber Rechnen führt aber kein Weg vorbei.

Trotzdem ist es natürlich absolut sinnvoll in eigenes Eigentum zu investieren, wenn man die Möglichkeit dazu hat. Und bei Immobilien profitiert ja auch nicht nur eine Generation davon.

 

 


Ein Problem bei den Banken könnte sein, dass ich selbständig bin. Da erhält man soweit ich weiss nicht mehr die besten Zinsen. Allerdings habe ich den Vorteil des Eigenkapitals und könnte ein Drittel einfach so zahlen. Das könnte die Position vor der Bank vielleicht etwas stärken.


 

 

Das stimmt. Selbstständigkeit ist kein Vorteil und schlägt sich in einem höheren Zinssatz nieder; aber den erfährst du ja vorher.

30 bis 40 Prozent Eigenkapital sind eigentlich nie verkehrt, wobei die aktuelle Zinssituation natürlich auch alles andere als normal ist.

 

 

 


Falls man so ein Haus mal wieder verkaufen will habe ich gelernt, dass man das Haus 10 Jahre behalten muss um Spekulation zu vermeiden. Sonst kriegt man die Grunderwerbsteuer nicht zurück. Ist das richtig so?


 

 

Die Grunderwerbssteuer zahlst du so oder so, und die bekommst du bei privater Nutzung auch nicht zurück. (Anders ist es bei Vermietung, oder wenn du einen Teil für deine selbstständige  Tätigkeit nutzt)

Bei den 10 Jahren geht es um die Versteuerung von Spekulationsgewinnen; das ist also nur relevant wenn du die Immobilie mit Gewinn verkaufst. Bei selbsgenutztem Wohneigentum ist die Frist aber auch kürzer als 10 Jahre; ich glaube da sind es drei oder fünf.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. April 2015)

Es gibt neben der Bankfinanzierung auch andere Konzepte, zB "Mietkauf" / "Optionskauf".


----------



## Mighty03 (21. März 2017)

Wichtig ist, dass ein Haus auch Geld kostet. Du solltest also nicht davon ausgehen, dass du monatlich 300 sparst, nur weil die monatliche Rate 300 niedriger ist als die bisherige Miete: Über die Nebenkosten, Abgaben, Versicherungen und Rücklagen für die Instandhaltung sollte man sich vorher im Klaren sein.
An der Stelle sollte man sich auch nicht auf die Bank verlassen, denn dort rechnet man den Leuten gerne vor welche Raten sie sich leisten können und welche nicht. Am selber Rechnen führt aber kein Weg vorbei.
Trotzdem ist es natürlich absolut sinnvoll in eigenes Eigentum zu investieren, wenn man die Möglichkeit dazu hat. Und bei Immobilien profitiert ja auch nicht nur eine Generation davon.
 
 
 
 
Das stimmt. Selbstständigkeit ist kein Vorteil und schlägt sich in einem höheren Zinssatz nieder; aber den erfährst du ja vorher.
30 bis 40 Prozent Eigenkapital sind eigentlich nie verkehrt, wobei die aktuelle Zinssituation natürlich auch alles andere als normal ist.
 
 
 
 
 
Die Grunderwerbssteuer zahlst du so oder so, und die bekommst du bei privater Nutzung auch nicht zurück. (Anders ist es bei Vermietung, oder wenn du einen Teil für deine selbstständige  Tätigkeit nutzt)
Bei den 10 Jahren geht es um die Versteuerung von Spekulationsgewinnen; das ist also nur relevant wenn du die Immobilie mit Gewinn verkaufst. Bei selbsgenutztem Wohneigentum ist die Frist aber auch kürzer als 10 Jahre; ich glaube da sind es drei oder fünf.

 
 
Oh ja, das kan ich nur unterstreichen, war in der gleichen Situation!


----------



## ZAM (21. März 2017)

Oh ja, das kan ich nur unterstreichen, war in der gleichen Situation!


Ich möchte dir auch was unterstreichen. Bspw. Eure billigen Marketing- und Link-Juice-Versuche zu unterlassen und Euch an unsere Anzeigenabteilung zu wenden, wenn wir uns nicht weitere Schritte vorbehalten sollen. Danke


----------



## Stefan101975 (24. Juli 2017)

Die mometante Situation ist echt schwierig. Auf der einen Seite bekommt man momentan gute Kredite, auf der anderen Seite wissen dies auch die Verkäufer und haben die Preise dementsprechend angezogen. Man sollte sich das genau durchrechnen. Vielleicht lohnt es sich noch ein wenig zu warten bis der Hype vorbei ist. Dann sind die Zinsen vielleicht höher, jedoch manche Objekte auch um 10-20% preiswerter.


----------



## mile25 (30. Oktober 2017)

Die mometante Situation ist echt schwierig. Auf der einen Seite bekommt man momentan gute Kredite, auf der anderen Seite wissen dies auch die Verkäufer und haben die Preise dementsprechend angezogen. Man sollte sich das genau durchrechnen. Vielleicht lohnt es sich noch ein wenig zu warten bis der Hype vorbei ist. Dann sind die Zinsen vielleicht höher, jedoch manche Objekte auch um 10-20% preiswerter.

 
Bin deiner Meinung, aber  wir habe uns jedoch für einen Immobilienkauf entschieden. Da wir auch etwas erspartes hatten, müssen wir nicht ein so großen Kredit beantragen. Informiert haben wir uns, und eine Beratung was es Kredite angeht hatten wir bei einer *Kindergarten Marketing Firma*.


----------



## Nodjani (16. Mai 2018)

Moin,

ich habe dein Thema gesehen und es hat mich an eine ähnliche Erfahrung erinnert! Falls du immer noch Hilfe benötigst, kann ich dir gerne weiterhelfen. Persönlich wurde ich dir Empfehlen einen Immobilienmakler zu kontaktieren, weil sie einfach Fachleute in ihrer Arbeit sind. 

Vor kurzem wollte ich ebenfalls in Immobilien investieren und habe die Hilfe von *** bekommen. Den Immobilienmakler habe ich auf *** gefunden, wo sie auch eine Immobilien-Börse haben, somit wirst du sicherlich ein schönes Doppelhaus für dich finden. Den Immobilienmakler und die Seite kann ich nur weiterempfehlen, weil sie mir viel weitergeholfen haben. 

Viel Glück bei deinem Kauf!


----------



## Aun (16. Mai 2018)

leichenschänder! xD


----------



## cloneW (30. September 2018)

Man kann sich sicher auch von Experten beraten lassen oder von Bank-Berater etc., aber ich stimme auch 100% zu, dass man selber mehrmals rechnen muss und sich die Frage stellen soll, ob man diese Belastung schaffen kann oder nicht und was passiert, wenn man alles in dieses Eigentum investiert hat.


----------



## Volker1234 (2. Oktober 2018)

Hi,

 

jetzt ist die beste Zeit ein Haus zu kaufen

 

LG Volker1234


----------

